# Next Best Position after oral?



## dazed&confused (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm curious what other positions have been tested to reach similar gratification that I've found with oral sex. It's my personal opinion that nothing comes close to oral but if this isn't an option then what is 2nd best?

I'll start from my own experience. BTW.. The below description does not include everything else that goes on before hand. It's obvious that the more fooling around the better. 

She on her knees and elbows facing away from me. Similar to doggy style, I'm in the position that you would normally be in for doggy style but lying on my back with my legs over hers. My feet end up near her head and I put a pillow under my head so I have a clear view of her vagina. I put pressure on the base of my penis with the thumb of one hand and the other hand is on her butt controlling the speed and how far down she is going. From this view her head is bobbing up and down and it looks like she is giving a blow job. I feel it works best with a dim light so you can see. The best release has come from constant up and down so that the head of my penis is being milked with tight pressure from her and my thumb keeping even tighter pressure. I have had instances of one shot after another and it's the most release I've ever experience with exception of a previous relationship with oral sex.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

This one is more for her than me, but that's part of the fun, yes?

You sit on the bed. She sits in your lap facing you. You straighten your legs out behind her, and she straightens her legs out behind you. She leans back and puts her hands on the bed. You lean back and lay flat (I like a pillow). Now you can reach in and manually stimulate her, and there's direct pressure on her g-spot.

We can only do this one when there's nobody else at home because she screams really loud when she climaxes and doesn't have a hand free to clamp a pillow over her face.


----------

